# Stenabolic SR9009



## LethweiUK (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi,

Has anyone used this and reaped the rewards that it claims to have?

I bought some so I'll try it and see but I'm curious how others got on with it.

Thanks!


----------



## HAMYAI (Feb 22, 2010)

How you doing on it mate? dose and frequency?

Im curious and thinking to add this to my gw and s23 stack


----------

